# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Neuvorstellung/PSA steigt nach radikaler Prostata-OP

## Joerg02

Hallo... an alle Betroffenen hier im Forum.
Nachdem ich schon mehrere Tage hier im Forum mitgelesen habe, schreibe ich heute mal 
meinen ersten Beitrag.

Ich heiße mit Vornamen Jörg,
bin 57 Jahre alt, 
verheiratet und wohne im Kreis Düren (NRW).

2008 hat mich mit 55 Jahren nun auch der Prostatkrebs kalt erwischt.
Da mein Vater und auch mein Großvater letztendlich an diesem Krebs gestorben sind,
bin ich fleißig, ab meinem 50 Lebensjahr, zur Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchung gegangen.
Seit diesem Zeitraum war meine Prostata schon immer leicht vergrößert und der PSA-Wert lag so
um die 2 ng/ml. Im Sommer 2008 war er dann plötzlich auf 6,7 ng/ml gestiegen. 
Nachdem eine Entzündung ausgeschlossen worden konnte, fand die übliche Stanzung statt.
Von 8 Stanzungen waren leider 6 Proben positiv. (Gleason 3+4). Das Knochencintegramm zeigte 
keinen Metastasen.
Innerhalb 3 Wochen hatte ich mich dann für eine Totalentfernung meiner Prostata im 
Malteser-Krankenhaus in Bonn entschlossen. Die OP wurde dann ohne Komplikationen (einseitig nervenschonend) im Juni 2008 durchgeführt. 
Im histologischen Gutachten des entnommenen Gewebes bestätigte sich dann der Tumor
mit einer Größe von 3,66 ccm, Gleason-Score 3+4, pT2c N0(0/3)M0R0G3.
Der Operateur sagte mir, dass ich Glück gehabt hätte; der Tumor hätte nicht die Kapsel durchbrochen,
die Lymphknoten, Samenblasen und die Schnittstellen waren noch nicht befallen.
Kurz nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt habe ich dann mein erste REHA in Bad Wildungen gemacht.
Hier konnte ich meinen Beckenbodenmuskel trainieren. Nach der OP hatte ich massive Probleme mit meiner Kontinenz. Man(n) kommt sich wie ein Baby vor. Ca. 8 Monate nach der OP habe ich Dank des Trainings die heftige Inkontinenz in den Griff bekommen.  Mir der Potenz klapt es jetzt nach 18 Monaten leider immer noch garnicht. Da hilft bisher kein Viagra und kein Cialis. 
Nach der OP habe ich natürlich fleißig meine dreimonatigen Krebsnachsorgeuntersuchungen gemacht.
Die erste PSA- Messung nach der OP ergab einen Wert unter 0,01 ng/ml. Mein Urologe meinte das wäre so o. k. Auch die nachfolgenden PSA-Werte lagen in diesem Bereich. 
Im August 2009 hatte ich dann einen Wert von 0,1 ng/ml.
Im Oktober 2009 dann 0,2 ng/ml.
Im Januar 2010 dann jetzt einen Wert von 0,3 ng/ml.
Ich kann mir diese Steigerung nicht erklären und bin beunruhigt.
Mein Urologe meint, das wäre nicht so schlimm. Ich könnte noch warten
oder aber auf Verdacht das kleine Becken bestrahlen lassen.
Genau das will ich aber nicht. Ich möchte erst wissen ob und wo da wieder 
etwas in meinem Körper wächst. Habe in mehreren Foren von dem Cholin PET/CT-Verfahren gelesen.
Mein Urologe meint, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld. Damit könnte man keine Mikrometastasen nachweisen. Es wäre nur "Geldmacherei" von den privaten Instituten. 
Habe mir nun für kommenden Donnerstag einen Termin bei einem Urologen in Troisdorf wegen einer zweiten Meinung geben lassen. 
Zwischendurch (Dezember 2009) hatte ich eine heftige Blasenentzündung. Mir wurde dann Ende Dezember operativ ein ca. kirschgroßer Blasenstein entfernt. Die Entzündung ist jetzt abgeklungen.
Meine Frage: 
Bringt die PET/CT-Untersuchung wirlich kein verlässliches Ergebnis über ein lokales Rezidiv oder
Fernmetastasen?
Ist es wirklich angebracht ohne lokalisierung der wachsenenden neuen Krebszelle eine Bestrahlung des kleinen Beckens ins "Blaue" durchzuführen. 

Es wäre für mich sehr hilfreich, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen und/oder Kenntnisse mitteilen würdet.
Von der Zweitmeinung des Urologen in Troisdorf werde ich nachberichten.

Jörg

----------


## kallez

Hallo Jörg,

ich bin zwar nicht so ein Spezialist wie andere hier im Forum. Ich hatte aber das Problem, das nach der RPE der PSA-Wert 2,99
betrug und dann weiter anstieg. Daraufhin wurde ein PET-CT (zahlte die Kasse problemlos) gemacht, es wurde noch ein befallener LK gefunden.Daraufhin wurde bestrahlt und ich bekomme eine Hormontherapie.Mein Uro hat gesagt, das das PET-CT erst Sinn macht bei 
 PSA > 2,0. Er sagte mir auch, das mit dem CT erst Strukturen ab ca. 1,5 cm sichtbar werden.

Gruß Kalle

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jörg,
es gibt wohl niemand, der Dir versprechen kann, ab welchem PSA-Wert die Ursache mit einem PET/CT eindeutig ermittelt werden kann. - Darüber nachzudenken ist sowieso unsinnig, wenn man seine Chance nicht verpassen will, doch noch entgültig seinen Krebs los zu werden. Aus diesem Grund halte ich es auch für bedenklich bei einem PSA von 0,3 ng/ml weiter abwarten zu wollen. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass Dir ein weiterer Urologe nur Zeit kostet, die Du für ein kuratives Ergebnis nun nicht mehr hast.

Setze Dich unmittelbar mit einem guten Strahlentherapeuten in Deiner Nähe in Verbindung und lasse Dich von ihm beraten. Es sieht nämlich alles nach einem Lokalrezidiv aus, was nur mit einer Bestrahlung entgültig behoben werden kann. Es wird Dir also nichts anderes übrig bleiben als eine Bestrahlung "ins Blaue".

Ich wünsche, Du triffst die für Dich bestmögliche Entscheidung.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde eine Bestrahlung jetzt befürworten.

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Jörg

Mit der Aussage, dass das PET/CT  in Deiner Situation rausgeschmissenes Geld sei, liegt Dein Uro nach meiner Ansicht völlig richtig; sein Hinweis, Du hättest noch Zeit zum Warten halte ich aber für falsch !
Auch die Tatsache, dass die Krankenkasse für die Kosten dieses bildgebenen Verfahren aufkommt, macht den therapeutischen Nutzwert  nicht größer.
Du bist 57 Jahre alt und hast statistisch gesehen noch eine Lebenserwartung von mindestens 20 Jahren, dies heißt nichts weiter, als dass Du noch die 2. und auch letzte Chance nutzen solltest, diese Angelegenheit noch kurativ anzugehen.
Du kannst sicherlich bis zu einem Anstieg in die Größenordnung von ca. 1,0 oder 1,5 ng/ml warten, dann ein PET/CT veranlassen, das ein brauchbares Ergebnis liefert oder auch nicht, nur dürftest Du dann die Chance verpasst haben, die Sache noch durch eine Strahlentherapie aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Ich würde gleich morgen die notwendigen Telefonate führen, um schnellstmöglich einen Termin zur Nachbestrahlung zu bekommen, obwohl bei dem bisherigen Verlauf nicht unbedingt von einem Lokalrezidiv ausgegangen werden kann.
Unter Berücksichtigung Deines pathologisch festgestellten "pT2"-Tumorstadium, einer RO-Resektion und des postoperativen PSA-Verlauf ist allerdings auch eine lymphogene Mikrometastasierung in die naheliegenden LK durchaus vorstellbar, zumal Dein LK-Status alles andere als beruhigend ist.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Heribert mit seiner Vermutung (Lokalrezidiv) richtig liegt !!!!  

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## Joerg02

Einen schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich allen Betroffenen :-)
Ich danke Euch für Eure Hinweise.
In einer Woche habe ich den Termin beim zweiten Urologen.
So lange will ich erstmal abwarten. 
Wie ich Eure Tips so deute, sollte ich nicht mehr warten bis
der PSA-Wert soweit ansteigt, dass die Krebszellen mit PET/CT
nachgewiesen werden. Also ins "Blaue", auf wagen Verdacht hin, das
Becken bestrahlen. Aber was ist mit eventuellen befallenen LK (Hinweis @Spertel)?
Gibt es neben einem Knochen-CT, womit wohl Metastasen im Skeletbereich nachgewiesen
werden können, noch ein Verfahren um befallene LK festzustellen?
Wenn ich mich nächste Woche für eine Beckenbestrahlung entscheiden sollte,
werde ich mich zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch nochmals an Euch wenden.
Grüße von Jörg

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen

Wenn Dich bei einem anderen Urologen weiter informieren möchtest ist das schon in Ordnung.

Aber nochmal : Bei Deinem aktuellen PSA-Wert von 0,3 ng/ml gibt es definitiv keine bildgebenen Verfahren, kein PET/CT, kein Knochen-CT, kein Ultraschall, wo der Nachweis eines Rezidiv verläßlich nachgewiesen kann.
Ich habe mich im letzten Jahr ebenfalls einer Strahlentherapie unterzogen, die ich schon bei 0,1 ng/ml veranlasst habe. Auch ich habe kein bildgebenen Nachweis geführt, dafür sehr füh mit der Bestrahlung begonnen und offensichtlich auch Erfolg gehabt. Ob es so bleibt muss abgewartet werden.

Allerdings stieg mein PSA-Wert deutlich später und wesentlich langsamer.  

Viel Glück 

Spertel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Aber was ist mit eventuellen befallenen LK (Hinweis @Spertel)?


Falls Sie ausserhalb des Beckens wäre, dann würde es sich sowieso um eine palliative Situation ohne Heilungsaussicht handeln.
Dann würde man Hormontherapie machen.

----------


## Joerg02

Danke nochmals für Eure Tips!
Hier noch ein paar ergänzede Angaben aus dem pathologischen Befund nach der OP:
Prostatagröße: 50 g (5x4,5x3,5cm)
Tumorvolumen: 3,663 ccm
Rechter Seitenlappen ist Tumorfrei mit Herden einer beginnenden nodulären Prostatahyperplasie sowie einer mäßiggradigen chronisch aktiven Prostatitis (?)
Im linken Seitenlappen erkennt man größere Herde eines schlecht differnzierten Adenokarzinoms der Prostata. Man sieht kleindrüsige atypische Proliferate,
die zum Teil gut von einander abgrenzbar sind und zum Teil konfluierendes und kribriformes Wachstummuster aufweisen.
Vereinzelnd läßt sich eine perineurale Ausdehnung des Tumers nachweisen.
Im Bereich des linken Apex sieht man ausgedehnte und im Bereich des rechten Apex kleinere Herde des Prostatakarzinoms. (?)
Tumorfreier Blasenhals bei 6.00 Uhr.
Tumorfreie neurovaskuläre Bündel von der rechen Seite.
2 Lymphknoten von der rechten Beckenwand sind tumorfrei.
pT2c, N0(03),Mx, R0, G3 
Das was ich nicht verstehe (Fachausdrücke) habe ich mal mit einen (?) versehen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch etwas dazu sagen.
Hier sind meine komplette PSA-Werte:
05.2008   6,69 ng/ml (vor der OP)
10.2008   0,03 ng/ml (3 Monate nach OP)
01.2009   0,1  ng/ml  (kleiner als)
04.2009   0,1  ng/ml
07.2009   0,2  ng/ml
10.2009   0,2  ng/ml
01.2010   0,3  ng/ml

Grüße an alle Betroffenen

Jörg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Das ist ja ein komischer histopathologischer Befund...

1."Vereinzelnd läßt sich eine perineurale Ausdehnung des Tumers nachweisen."
Das klingt schon mal nach fraglicher kompletter Resektion.

2. "Tumorfreier Blasenhals bei 6.00 Uhr.
Tumorfreie neurovaskuläre Bündel von der rechen Seite."
Was interessiert mich denn das neurovaskuläre Bündel rechts?
Der Tumor war links.

3. "pT2c, N0(03),Mx, R0, G3"
Und dann taucht auf einmal ein R0 auf, ohne dass die Resektionsränder im Befund bezüglich Apex und linker Prostahälfte explizit erläutert sind.
Ich nehme an es heisst "(0/3)".
Das kann man gleich mit pNx gleichsetzen, da 3 entfernte LK bei einem G3 Tumor eindeutig zu wenig sind.
Und überhaupt wieso G3 wenn der GS 3+4 war? Entweder ist es dann 4+3 oder doch nur G2.

Anhand dieser Daten kann man von einem hohen Risiko für einen lokalen Rückfall ausgehen. Die Anzahl der entfernten LK ist nicht gross, allerdings scheint mit der langsame PSA-Anstieg eher zu einem Lokalrezidiv passend. Somit würde ich die lokale Strahlentherapie jetzt befürworten.

----------


## Joerg02

Gestern war in Troisdorf beim Urologen (Pr. Lümmen) und habe mir die Zweitmeinung eingeholt.
Er geht auch von einem lokalen Rezidiv aus, das nun bestrahlt werden muss. 
Anfang der Woche werde ich mit meinem Hausurologen Rücksprache nehmen und dann das Gespräch mit
einem Strahlentherapeuten führen.
Frage an Daniel Schmidt: Was ist hier wichtig? Worauf sollte ich achten? Welche Nebenwirkungen sind kurz- und langfristig zu erwarten? Ich weiß, der Strahlentherapeut wird (sollte) mich aufklären. Ich hätte aber schon vorher so ungefähr etwas erfahren.
So wie ich an den letzten Beitrrägen in diesem Forum ersehen konnte, haben leider viele Betroffene mit steigenden PSA-Werten nach der ersten Therapie zu kämpfen. Ich wünschen Allen, dass die Sache gut aus geht.
Jörg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Was ist hier wichtig? Worauf sollte ich achten? Welche Nebenwirkungen sind kurz- und langfristig zu erwarten?


Ich nehme mir in der Regel eine Stunde Zeit pro Patient für eine Aufklärung vor einer Bestrahlung.
Dies alles hier zu tippen würden den Rahmen sprengen.

Gehen Sie einfach zum Gespräch und hören Sie sich das Ganze erstmal an.

----------


## Joerg02

Herr Schmidt,
danke für Ihre schnelle Antwort!
Natürlich wollte ich keine umfassende Therapeutische Beratung von Ihnen.
Als Laie habe ich nur die Frage: Welche Bestrahlungsart für das kleine Becken ist zu empfehlen?
Kann ich vorab im Internet irgend etwas über die Bestrahlungsart und ihren Nebenwirkungen nachlesen?
Für einen kurzen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar!
Habe auch gestern bei dem Urologengespräch gemerkt, dass es von Vorteil ist, sich über die Sache
im Voraus schon etwas informiert zu haben. Sonst hat man nach dem Beratungsgespräch hinterher
mehr "*?*" auf den Augen als vor dem Gespräch.
Jörg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Eine 3D konformale Strahlentherapie ist ausreichend.
Eine gute Quelle im Internet kenne ich nicht.

Gespräche mit Chirurgen (Urologen) dauern in der Regel kürzer als solche bei Strahlentherapeuten.
Wenn Sie Fragen haben, können sie diese auch während des Gesprächs stellen.

----------


## Joerg02

Hallo an alle lieben Mitbetroffenen.
Gestern wieder Termin bei meinem Hausurologen. Er hat mir zu einer Bestrahlung des kleinen Becken ins "Blaue" geraten.
Zusätzlich würde ich parallel dazu für 6 Monate eine Hormontherapie bekommen. Auf die Frage warum, die Antwort:"So sind die Richtlinien in ihrem Fall." 
Frage an Euch: "Ist das wirklich so?"
Dann habe ich meinen Uro darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass im pathologischen Befund steht, dass nur der linke Seitenlappen mit Krebszellen befallen war. Die Samenblasen waren ebenfalls frei. Trotzdem habe ich pT2c?!?
Er hat daraufhin ein nochmaliges Gutachten bei diesem pathologischen Institut in Auftrag gegeben. 
Auf meine Frage, warum meine beiden ersten PSA-Werte nach der OP bis auf zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma ausgewisen sind und danach nur noch einstellig hinter dem Komma, sagte er mir, dass er das Labor gewechselt hatte.
Habe mir gestern (3 W. nach dem letzten PSA-Test) nochmals Blut für PSA-Bestimming abzapfen lassen.
Dann habe ich ihm meine Gedankengänge zu dem PSA-Anstieg (0,03 - 0,3 ng/ml in 15 Monaten nach OP) mitgeteilt.
Nachdem, was ich im Inett gelesen hatte, würde das eher für ein biochemisches Rezidiv sprechen (also nicht unbedingt lokal in der Prostataloge). Er sagte mir daraufhin, dass es durchaus sein könnte, dass Krebszellen schon vor der OP die Prostata verlassen hätten und irgendwo in meinem Körper kreisen, auch wenn der Tumor lokal auf die Prostata begenzt r und sie Kapsel nicht durchbrochen war. Verstehe ich als Laie jetzt so nicht! Oder ist es möglich das durch die Biopsie oder der blutigen OP Krebszellen und den Blutkreislauf gelangt sind.
Ich weiß, dass Wissen warum, ändert nichts mehr am derzeitigen Zustand. Es würde mir aber besser helfen mit den Folgen besser klar zu kommen. So bleiben nur die großen *"?"* auf meinen Pupillen wenn ich mich, etwas blind vertrauend, den medizinischen Maßnahmen unterwerfe.
Jörg

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
die zahlreichen Fragezeichen sind ganz natürlich. Es ist nur schwer diese Fragen über das Forum zu beantworten. Ich einem Gespräch könnte ich  eine Menge an Informationen vermitteln. Ich würde daher vorschlagen jetzt sehr schnell das Gespräch hinsichtlich der geplanten Bestrahlung zu führen. Meine Empfehlung zusätzlich:  Kontakt mit einer Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs suchen. Hier findest Du Betroffene, die in ähnlichen Lebenssituationen stehen oder von vergleichbaren Schwierigkeiten betroffen sind. Die Selbsthilfegruppen werden von keinem professionellen Experten oder Therapeuten geleitet. Jeder ist nur Experte für sich selbst und spricht von seinen eigenen Erfahrungen.  Auf der ersten Seite dieses BPS-Forums ist oben auf der linken Seite ein blaues Feld mit der Überschrift Hauptmenü abgebildet. Bitte  das Wort Selbsthilfegruppenarbeit anklicken. Es öffnet sich dann ein graues Feld. Hier die Bezeichnung Selbsthilfegruppen in Deutschland anklicken. Über das Bundesland folgen dann die Informationen zu den Selbsthilfegruppen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Homepage des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein*

Lieber Franz, Deine Hinweise sind gerade für Neubetroffene sehr hilfreich. Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die Web-Adresse zur Homepage des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein ganz unten links ein wenig zu klein geraten ist. Damit man auf diese gelungene Zusammenstellung vieler, wertvoller Informationen häufiger zurückgreift, würde ich das ein wenig großzügiger hervorheben.

----------


## Joerg02

Nochmal speziel meine Frage an die Wissenden:
"Ist es normal, bei meinem Krankheitsverlauf mit steigendem PSA (sieh Profil) nach PRE, neben einer Bestrahlung des kleinen Beckens parallel für 6 Monate eine Hormontherapie nach den angeblichen ärztlichen Leitlinien durchzuführen?"
Habe doch gelesen, dass die Krebszellen nach ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr durch die Hormontherapie am Wachstum gehindert werden. Möchte nich unbedingt diesen Joker leichtsinnig verspielen! 
Morgen habe ich mein Gespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Jörg, auch nach meinem Kenntnisstand entspricht die Dir empfohlene Therapie den S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom. Ein Hinweis, dass PK-Zellen nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr auf eine Hormonblockade reagieren, ist mir nicht geläufig, es sei denn, sie hätten das noch nie getan. Ich möchte aber wegen dieser Feststellung nicht wieder in eine endlose Diskussion mit einem bekannten Forumsbenutzer geraten. Dies hier ist also keine vollmundige Behauptung, sondern nur eine Erklärung anhand meines augenblicklichen Wissensstandes.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jörg



> "Ist es normal, bei meinem Krankheitsverlauf mit steigendem PSA (sieh Profil) nach PRE, neben einer Bestrahlung des kleinen Beckens parallel für 6 Monate eine Hormontherapie nach den angeblichen ärztlichen Leitlinien durchzuführen?"


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, man sagt mal so und mal so, auch wenn die S3-Leitlinien, ich habe es nicht nachgeprüft, eine 6 monatige Hormonblockade befürworten, ich würde es nicht machen, um die Wirkung der Bestrahlung am ggf. fallenden PSA festmachen zu können!
Gruß Heribert

----------


## hartmuth

> Habe doch gelesen, dass die Krebszellen nach ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr durch die Hormontherapie am Wachstum gehindert werden.


Du hast richtig gelesen. Doch diese Behauptung ist falsch weil undifferenziert. Ein Gleason 3+4=7 spricht i.d.R. lange Jahre auf HB an, wahrscheinlich noch länger bei intermittierender Anwendung. 6 Monate sind unbedenklich, wobei hier die Bestrahlung unterstützt werden soll.

Hier findest Du Statistisches zur HB.

Gruß und alles Gute
Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Nochmal speziel meine Frage an die Wissenden:
> "Ist es normal, bei meinem Krankheitsverlauf mit steigendem PSA (sieh Profil) nach PRE, neben einer Bestrahlung des kleinen Beckens parallel für 6 Monate eine Hormontherapie nach den angeblichen ärztlichen Leitlinien durchzuführen?"
> Habe doch gelesen, dass die Krebszellen nach ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr durch die Hormontherapie am Wachstum gehindert werden. Möchte nich unbedingt diesen Joker leichtsinnig verspielen! 
> Morgen habe ich mein Gespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten.
> Gruß Jörg


Sie brauchen keine Hormontherapie parallel zur Bestrahlung.
Eine Hormontherapie parallel zur Bestrahlung ist nur notwendig wenn die Bestrahlung als PRIMÄRE Therapie (also NICHT nach RPE) bei Tumoren mit mittleren + hohen Risiko durchgeführt wird.

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Jörg,

leider kann ich Dir keine Empfehlung pro und kontra einer Bestrahlung machen. Bei mir wurde nach radikaler Prostatektomie (PSA Nadir nach RPE 0,47) eine Bestrahlung (RT) der Prostataloge vorgenommen (PSA Nadir nach RT 0,28). Kein großer Erfolg ! PSA steigt nun kontinuierlich Richtung 1,0. Habe bei Prof. Barentsz in Nimwegen (Holland) eine USPIO Untersuchung gemacht. Und dort wurden regionale und Fernmetastasen entdeckt (1 mm - 7 mm). Also bleibt mir wohl nur die Hormontherapie.

Eine USPIO Untersuchung kann bereits Lymphknotenmetastasen von 1 mm feststellen. Allerdings müßtest Du Dich beeilen; denn das hierzu verwendete Sinerem wird ab April 2010 nicht mehr ausgeliefert. Und die Wartezeiten sind bei Prof. Barentsz sehr lang; ich mußte ca. 4 Monate warten. Und die Untersuchung kostet  1.900 (privat).

Mir wurde gesagt, dass ein PET/CT frühestens bei einem PSA Wert von 1,0 sinnvoll wäre. Vorher sieht man nix.

Die Kontaktadresse von Prof. Barentsz findest Du im Internet unter USPIO - Nimwegen.

Viel Glück 

Werner

----------


## Pinguin

*Info zu USPIO*

Hallo Jörg, auch* hier* bitte mal  lesen.

----------


## Joerg02

So... Ihr Lieben Mitbetroffenen...
PSA-Wert am 09.02.2010 beträgt nun 0,4 ng/ml (Steigerung um 0,1 in nur 4 Wochen)!!! 
Hatte heute nochmal Termi bei meinem Uro. Er hat mir jetzt 10 Tabeletten
"Bicalutamid Winthrop 50 mg" gegeben. Diese soll ich 10 Tage vor einer Spritze, 
die mir in die Bauchdecke verabreicht wird, einnehmen. Namen der Spritze habe ich
im Momentt nicht, da meine Frau gerade zum Bestellen in die Apotheke gefahren ist.
Ebenfalls heute hatte ich das Erstgespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten in Euskirchen 
Am kommenden Mittwoch Einmessung mit CT, am 22.02. Simulation der Bestrahlung und
am  23.02. die 1. Bestrahlung (3D). Er sprach von 2 Gy pro Sitzung X 33 Anwendungen.
Er sagte mir, dass die Hormontherapie die Bestrahlung unterstützen würde (Krebszellen
werden anfälliger für die Bestrahlung).
Wenn ich nun Euro Beiträge und PN's lese, bin ich total verunsichert.
Gibt es denn keine Erfahrungswerte (REP - PSA-Anstieg - Betrahlung+Hormontherapie)???
Es zert mir schon mächtig an meinen Nerven. Mein einst "dickes Fell" ist seit der
Krebsdiagnose vor kanpp 20 Monaten hauchdünn geworden :-(
Gruß Jörg

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Jörg,

lies mal meine PK-Historie im Benutzerprofil.

Ich hatte bis jetzt (10 Jahre) Erfolg mit RPE, Hormonblockade und gleichzeitiger Bestrahlung. 

Der PSA bleibt bis heute zum Glück unter der Nachweisgrenze von < 0,01!

Allerdings hatte ich mit einem unklaren Schnitterand, einem T3B und N1 (Lymphknotenbefall) ein riskantere Ausgangsbasis als Du. Bei Dir hätte nach den neuen Leitlinien die Bestrahlung alleine genügt. Vielleicht machst Du eine Übertherapie, aber Du gehst auf Nummer sicher!

Gruß und alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger 
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Reipud41

Hallo Jörg,
das mit der Bestrahlung würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen. Der PSA-Wert ist noch recht niedrig. Mein URO meinte damals die Strahlentherapeuten haben einen Hammer, und sie finden immer etwas wo man raufhauen kann. Die Tumormasse ist noch sehr klein, so daß sie möglicherweise garnicht erwischt wird. Die Bestrahlung hat mir 4 Jahre relative Ruhe verschafft, aber es gab auch recht schwere Nebenwirkungen. Der Enddarm wurde erheblich verbrannt.
Viel Glück bei Deiner Entscheidung.
Gruß Reinhard

----------


## Joerg02

Danke Euch allen für die gutgemeinten Hinweise.
Nur weitergebracht haben sie mich eigentlich nicht.
50% nein / 50% ja zur paralellen Hormontherapie.
Werde morgen relefonisch nochmals meinen URO
mit meiner Frage tiefgreifend quälen.
Oder ich nehme mir den Würfelbecher :-)
Was mir als Laie einleuchtet, ist der Hinweis von @Heribert.
Wie soll man feststellen ob der sinkende PSA-Wert von einer
erfolgreichen Bestrahlung (Heilung) oder doch nur von der 
Hormontherapie (nicht heilend) herrührt. Nach absetzen der HT
vermutlich nochmals 1 Jahr wie ein Kaninchen vor der Schlage und
dann sehen ob der PSA-Wert wieder steigt.
Dann noch der Hinweis von Daniel Schmidt! Er sollte ja schließlich
fundiertes Wissen als Strahlentherapeut haben.  
Ich glaube, das halte ich alles nervlich nicht mehr durch.
Grüße und vielen Dank an Euch alle.
Jörg

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Jörg,

es gibt keine Beweise dafür, dass eine alleinige Strahlentherapie *nach RPE* schlechtere Überlebensraten hat als die kombinierte Strahlen- Hormontherapie *nach RPE*. Das, für sich gesehen, wäre für mich noch nicht entscheidend, sondern was Du hier treffend mit einflechtest.
Erstens die fehlende Kontrolle der Strahlentherapie, zweitens 6 Monate Nebenwirkung von Hormontherapie und drittens reicht es grundsetzlich vollkommen aus mit der Hormontherapie ab einem PSA von 4.0ng/ml zu beginnen, wenn die Strahlentherapie nicht greifen sollte. Wenn es nur darum geht, evtl. vagabundierende Krebszellen, durch die Hormonblockade auszuhungern, dann müsste man auch nach jeder RPE zwangsläufig eine Hormonblockade einleiten.

Ich würde den Urologen fragen, woher seine Erkenntnisse sind und in welcher Studie man das nachlesen kann!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Zu der Frage Hormontherapie + Bestrahlung oder alleinige Bestrahlung bei PSA-Rezidiv nach OP läuft aktuell eine recht grosse Studie in Grossbrittanien.
Dort sollen einige tausend Patienten eingeschlossen werden und zufällig die eine oder andere Behandlung bekommen.
Ergebnisse von dieser Studie was das Gesamtüberleben angeht sollten wir nicht vor 2020 erwarten.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Jörg,

wir sind beide fast gleich "jung", zu jung für diesen Mist. Ich habe die RPE hinter mir. War sogar mir für mein Alter sinnvoll. Sollte eine Rezidiv bei mir aufkommen, dann werde ich mich, Stand heute, für eine Strahlentherapie entscheiden. Bei beiden Therapieformen habe ich eine gute Kontrolle, bei der RPE noch schneller. Ich würde für mich, wenn nichts anderes dafür spricht, die Hormontherapie so lange wie möglich in Reserve halten (und hoffen dass ich sie nach einer Strahlentherapie nicht auch noch brauche). Abgesehen von Nebenwirkungen ist mir jeder noch verfügbare Pfeil im Köcher sehr viel wert. Vergiss nicht, wir sind noch (relativ) jung.

Gruss

----------


## Eduard54

Hallo Jörg

Ich bin mit Artisun einer Meinung.Zuerst nur eine Strahlentherapie ,damit auch ein Ergebnis kontrolliert werden kann.Auch bei mir steigt der PSA wieder an.
Ab einem Wert > 0,2 werde ich mich "nur" bestrahlen lassen.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Gesundheit und eine gute Entscheidung!

Gruss Eduard

----------


## spertel

Hallo Joerg

Dass Du nun durch die vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen völlig verunsichert bist kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen.
Wie in meiner privaten Nachricht an Dich schon einmal bekundet würde ich in keinem Fall parallel zur Strahlentherapie eine Hormontherapie machen. 
Ich schließe mich da absolut der Argumentation von Heribert an, außerdem dürfte unser Strahlentherapeut auch auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge sein. Es ist zwar schwierig, nun vor dem behandelnden Arzt eine andere Ansicht zu vertreten, aber da mußt Du nun mal durch.
Auch ich habe alles ,was ich bisher veranlasst habe, in Eigeninitiative gemacht und eher meinen Uro damit leicht verunsichert.

BurgerH hat-im übrigen völlig zu Recht- auf seine außergewöhnlich imponierende Krankheitsentwicklung hingewiesen, halte diese aber nicht mit Deiner vergleichbar. Seine günstige Entwicklung, ebenso die von Norbert52, dürfte darauf zurück zu führen sein, dass durch die pelvine Lymphadenektomie, die Teil der RPE gewesen ist, sämtliche im Lymphsystem vorhandenen Krebszellen (wahrscheinlich Mikrometastasen) durch den Eingriff entfernt worden sind. Prof. Harzmann hat zu diesem Thema referiert.
Dies ist ein sehr günstiger Umstand, der nur sehr selten gelingt. Ich glaube nicht, dass bei Hans-Jörg B. die adjuvante Hormontherapie der ausschlaggebene Faktor für seinen Verlauf gewesen ist.....ist aber nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, die nicht stimmen muß.

Weiterhin gebe es zu bedenken, dass Du Dir durch eine vorzeitige Hormontherapie weitere diagnostische Möglichkeiten (Pet-CT) verbaust, da bildgebene Verfahren unter Hormonentzug nicht nur mit äußerster Vorsicht zu interpretieren sind, sondern teilweise völlig falsch sind. Ob der vermeintliche Einsatz eines Pet-CT therapeutische Konsequenzen nach sich zieht ist zwar eine andere Frage, wissen solltest Du (und vor allem auch Dein Doc) dies aber in jedem Fall.

Bleib´stark, Du packst das !!

Grüße aus dem sonnigen San Francisco, California

Reinhard

----------


## Joerg02

Hallo, Ihr Lieben.
Danke für Eure Ratschläge. Habe mich entschieden
erstmal nur die RT durchführen zu lassen. War keine
leichte Entscheidung am Samstag *nicht* die erste, von meinem
Uro gegebene Tablette, zu nehmen. Hatte nochmals in Troisdorf 
den 2. Meinungs-Uro antelefoniert. Er sagte mir, dass dieses Prodzedere
RT+HT unüblich sei. Viele Google-Recherschen und letztendlich Eure
Ratschläge haben mich in meinem Beschluss gestärkt. Mal sehen
was mir mein Uro am Montag so dazu erzählt. Dann soll auch die DNA-Untersuchung
der Zellen des Pathologen in Bonn abgeschlossen sein. Sorgen macht mir der letzte
PSA-Anstieg von 0,3 ng/ml auf 0,4 ng/ml in nur 4 Wochen. Morgen wenn ich zum
Einmessen gehe, werde ich nochmals den Strahlentherapeut löchern.
Werde hier natürlich weiter berichten. 
Alles Gute für uns wünscht 
Jörg

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Joerg,
mein Fall liegt ähnlich den Deinen. Siehe mein Profil. Ich habe mich trotz großer Angst nach einer Zweitmeinung zur Bestrahlung entschlossen.
Soeben habe ich von meiner Strahlenklinik (Chefärztin) den Termin bekommen. Mein PSA liegt zur Zeit bei 0,23. Eine bildgebende Colin-PET
Untersuchung bringt nichts.
Ich wünsche für Deine Entscheidung alles Gute. Ich halte Dich auf den laufenden. Unter Private Nachrichten.
Gruß und Kopf hoch

Manfred

----------


## Joerg02

Hallo, Ihr Lieben Mitstreiter!
Melde mich nun mal zwischendurch.
Habe jetzt die dritte Bestrahlung hinter mir.
Ist eine 3-D-konformale-Bestrahlung mit Photonen.
Gesamtdosis 66,6 Gy, Einzeldosis 1,8 Gy
Gerät mit Multi-Leaf-Kollimartoren.
(hat mir so die nette Assistentin aufgeschrieben).
Mehrere Stunden nach der 3. Bestrahlung bemerkte ich ein
Brennen in der oberen Haut in der rechten Leistengegend.
Habe mich dann sofort dort mit Bebantin eingerieben. Jetzt 
ist das Brennen fast weg. War so ähnlich wie ein starker Sonnenbrand.
Außerdem nehme ich auf Anraten des Strahlenrtherapeuten die Salbe für 
den Darmschließmuskel. Parallel zur Bestrahlung nehme ich nun doch 
8 Tabletten Bicalutamid Winthro 50 mg und bekomme am Montag von
meinem Uro eine 3-Monatsspritze. Er hat mir nochmals eindringlich dazu geraten
neben der Bestrahlung, diese Hormontherapie zu machen. Die Krebzellen würden
auf die Bestrahlung besser ansprechen. Nachdem er mir sagte, er würde für diesen
Rat, für mich seinen kleinen Finger opfern, habe ich mich breitschlagen lassen.
Ich hoffe, die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung fallen nicht so arg aus.
Meine Frage an die schon "Bestrahlten" im Forum: sollte mein Beckenbodenschließmuskel 
durch die Bestrahlung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden (erneute Inkontinenz), 
würde in diesem Fall eine Beckenbodengymnastik helfen? Hatte da ja gute
Erfahrungen in der Reha gemacht.  Oder ist der Muskel durch die
Bestrahlung auf dauer zerstört?.
Über Erfahrungs-Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Jörg

----------


## Pinguin

> 3-D-konformale-Bestrahlung mit Photonen. Gesamtdosis 66,6 Gy, Einzeldosis 1,8 Gy Gerät mit Multi-Leaf-Kollimartoren.


Hallo Jörg, Du bist sicher hinreichend über den Bestrahlungsablauf mit der obigen Methode informiert worden. Zur Ergänzung noch *diese Darstellung* und *diese Beschreibung.*




> Parallel zur Bestrahlung nehme ich nun doch 8 Tabletten Bicalutamid Winthro 50 mg und bekomme am Montag von meinem Uro eine 3-Monatsspritze. Er hat mir nochmals eindringlich dazu geraten neben der Bestrahlung, diese Hormontherapie zu machen. Die Krebzellen würden auf die Bestrahlung besser ansprechen.


Hierzu gibt es durchaus widersprüchliche Meinungen, die sogar darin gipfelten, man wollte durch die Hormonblockade ein möglicherweise doch nicht so optimales Radiatio-Ergebnis kaschieren. Für meine Bestrahlung habe ich auf HB verzichtet. Der von mir befragte Professor, warum er einem Patienten, der zeitgleich mit mir bestrahlt wurde, eine HB empfohlen hätte. meinte dann, das hänge mit dem schon weiter fortgeschrittenen Tumorstadium dieses Patienten zusammen. Der von mir damals, also vor über 3 Jahre noch zuletzt kontaktierte Urologe, bestand allerdings auch ausdrücklich sogar auf einer mindestens 9-Monate lang währenden zusätzlichen DHB. Ich habe selbst entschieden, das nicht zu akzeptieren, und das war auch gut so. Denn jetzt habe ich das immer noch im Köcher, wenn es doch noch einmal erforderlich werden sollte. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mit meinem heutigen Wissensstand, ohnehin nur eine einfache HB mit Bicalutamid bevorzugen und das Implantat, das Dir morgen gesetzt werden soll, ablehnen. Aber bitte, das ist nur meine ureigenste Meinung.




> Ich hoffe, die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung fallen nicht so arg aus.


Während und nach der Bestrahlung hatte ich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Es war auch kein Babypuder, das meine Frau vorsorglich gekauft hatte, erforderlich. Zu Schließmuskelproblemen kann ich nichts beitragen, weil ich bis heute keine habe. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin einen guten Verlauf der Bestrahlung.

----------


## Joerg02

*Ergebnis meiner DNA-Zytometrie.*
Ich habe hier mal den Wortlaut der DNA-Untersuchung meines Tumors durch das pathologische Institut eingestellt:
*"Wie vereinbart hatten wir von einem asservierten Tumorblock nach Zellvereinzelung und Feulen-Färbung eine DNA-zytometrische Untersuchung durchgeführt:
Die Messung an fast 1000 Karzinomkernen zeigt dabei ein überraschendes Ergebnis:
DNA-zytometrisch liegt ein diploides Prostatakarzinom vor.
Die polyploiden Prostatakarzinome zeigen eine wesentlich günstigere Prognose als solche mit einer DNA-Aneuploidie. Dieses Aussage scheint nach neueren Untersuchungen dem Glaeson-Grading objektiv überlegen zun sein."*
Ich blicke da nun ehrlich überhaupt nicht mehr durch. Soll ich mich jetzt freuen? Was besagt der Unterschied zwischen  "diploid" und "aneuploid"?
Stimmt nun der Gleason-Score von 3+4 bei mir nicht mehr?
Mein Uro sagte mir, das dieser Zytometrie-Befund positiv für mich sei. Trotzdem wäre ja mein PSA-Wert angestiegen.
Wer von Euch Lieben kann mir etwas mehr dazu sagen?
Jörg

----------


## Klaus48

> *Ergebnis meiner DNA-Zytometrie.*
> Die Messung an fast 1000 Karzinomkernen zeigt dabei ein überraschendes Ergebnis:
> DNA-zytometrisch liegt ein diploides Prostatakarzinom vor.
> Wer von Euch Lieben kann mir etwas mehr dazu sagen?
> Jörg


Hallo Jörg,

Wenn schon Prostatakrebs, dann ist der mit diploider Verteilung der am wenigsten gefährliche. Dieser Krebs ist normalen (gesunden) Zellen am ähnlichsten.
Also ein sehr positives Ergebnis. Dein Krebs ist nicht besonders aggressiv.

Gruß

Klaus

----------


## Anonymous1

> Also ein sehr positives Ergebnis. Dein Krebs ist nicht besonders aggressiv.


Sollte man eigentlich meinen, dass dipoid ein positives Ergebnis ist. Jedenfalls wird das in diesem Forum mit erstaunlicher Ausdauer fortwährend so dargestellt und als "objektiver Maßstab" sogar als Grundlage für Abwarteempfehlungen genommen. Bei Jörg sagt die Realität leider etwas ganz anderes.

Was soll man Dir nun raten, Jörg? Die Prostata bei einem der Referenzpathologen histologisch nochmal begutachten lassen? Schwierig, schwierig. Auf jeden Fall musst Du Dich mit den Gegebenheiten eines Rezidivs befassen und Dich über die möglichen Optionen informieren. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und die richtige Entscheidung.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Joerg, der von Dir eingestellte Befundbericht zur DNA-Zytometrie, den Du im Profil bislang nicht erwähnt hast, stellt sich in der Tat sehr optimistisch klingend dar. Bitte, lies zur Polyploidie* hier*. Zu DNA-Aneuploidie *diesen* Bericht. Und auch *diese* Darstellung. Das nach der Ektomie aufgetretene Rezidiv wird inzwischen bestrahlt. Wenn auch der für Deinen PK ermittelte Gleason-Score, der sehr wohl auch von Pathologen anerkannt einer Bewertung nach DNA-Ploidie gleichkommen kann oder eben umgekehrt, eine ungünstige Aussage beinhaltet, so kann auch die offensichtlich günstiger erscheinende Bewertung diploid zutreffend sein. Es würde unzählige Diskussionen auslösen, das eine oder das andere in Abrede zu stellen oder anzuzweifeln, denn letztlich steht hier eine subjektive Befundung, auch wenn das nach Ektomie bestätigt wurde, einer absolut objektiven, biologischen Malignitätsbestimmungsbeurteilung gegenüber. Der Glaube versetzt manchmal Berge, und wenn Dir, Joerg, dieser heute hier eingestellte DNA-Zytometrie-Befund hilft, weil Du nun noch nachträglich fest davon überzeugt bist, dann würde ich es auch einfach so angehen lassen.

----------


## Joerg02

@Hutschi, natürlich ist dieser Zytometrische-Befund noch nicht in meinem Profil.
Habe ihn erst heute erhalten. War ein Wunsch an meinen Uro wegen dem Rezidiv-Verdacht.
Ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht, habe ich leider immer noch nicht verstanden.
Der PSA-Wert ist 1 Jahr nach der OP nun mal auf 0,4 gestiegen. Also wird irgendwo in
meinem Körper PSA erzeugt, was nach der Total-OP ja eigentlich nicht sein sollte. 
Da dieser Anstieg nach knapp 1 Jahr statt fand, sehe ich eher als nicht harmlos an.
Hoffentlich werden die jetzt wohl langsam wachsenden Krebszellen durch die begonnene  
Strahlen/Hormontherapie  nicht erst recht agressiv.
Habe immer noch mehr Fragezeichen als Smilys auf meiner Stirn :-)
Jörg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Jörg,

alle hier im Forum geben sich viel Mühe, dir im Schnelldurchgang Wissen zur optimalen Entscheidungsfindung zu vermitteln.

Im Bezug auf die AHT liegen eindeutige Studien noch nicht vor. Liest man Leibowitz/Strum wird man schnell herausfinden, dass diese Therapie erst ab 9 Monate beginnt Tumorzellen in Apoptose zu schicken. Die bekannte 3 fach AHT sollte dann schon mind. 13 Monate gefahren werden.

Was soll also eine Kurzzeit AHT und dazu noch begleitend zur Strahlentherapie? 
Wenn schon - dann bitte sequentiell - also nach RT ( siehe Tribukait ) ( Böcking )

Eines solltest du noch wissen. Jede AHT führt zur weiteren Dedifferenzierung deiner Tumorzellen. D.h. aus deinen diploiden ( harmlosen ) Tumoranteilen werden die Spitzen gekappt und die Verlagerung erfolgt nach tetraploid. ( tetraploide Tumoranteile führen schneller zur Hormontaubheit )

Viele haben dir den Rat erteilt, die AHT im Köcher zu lassen für evtl. später. Ein sehr guter Rat, dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltllos an. 

Dann macht auch die Bicalutamid Einnahme keinen Sinn, denn ohne eine nachfolgende LNRH oder Verwandte - Implantat - ( Ausnahme Plenaxis ) kein Flare-Up - brauchst du es nicht.
Das Antiandrogen drückt dir nur den PSA optisch runter, wobei du dir ein wirksames Kontrollinstrument aus der Hand gibst. ( Bestrahlungserfolg kontrolle )

Du wirst nicht umhin kommen, deinem Urologen deinen Standpunkt zu erläutern und dann zu entscheiden. 
Warte in Ruhe zuerst einmal das Ergebnis der RT ab und habe dabei etwas Geduld mit den PSA Messungen.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dann macht auch die Bicalutamid Einnahme keinen Sinn, denn ohne eine nachfolgende LNRH oder Verwandte - Implantat - ( Ausnahme Plenaxis ) kein Flare-Up - brauchst du es nicht.
> Das Antiandrogen drückt dir nur den PSA optisch runter, wobei du dir ein wirksames Kontrollinstrument aus der Hand gibst. ( Bestrahlungserfolg kontrolle )


Interessanterweise hat die einzige bislang durchgeführte randomisierte Studie zur Frage postoperative Bestrahlung mit oder ohne Hormontherapie auch ein Antiandrogen alleine als Hormontherapie beinhaltet (RTOG 9601). Ergebnisse stehen noch aus. Ich vermute der betreuende Urologe wollte es ähnlich machen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,




> Interessanterweise hat die einzige bislang durchgeführte randomisierte Studie zur Frage postoperative Bestrahlung mit oder ohne Hormontherapie auch ein Antiandrogen alleine als Hormontherapie beinhaltet (RTOG 9601). Ergebnisse stehen noch aus. Ich vermute der betreuende Urologe wollte es ähnlich machen.


Danke Herr Schmidt, für die Ergänzung.

Sicherlich mag der betreuende Urologe dieses im Blickfeld gehabt haben, aber wie Sie wissen, gibt es z.Z. dafür keine medizinische Evidenz.
In Anbetracht der verhältnismäßig wenig agressiven Tumorzellen eine aus meiner Sicht - ein Beispiel einer Übertherapie - in diesem Fall. Sowohl eine AHT mit LHRH oder Antiandrogen.
Die weitere Begründung und die Folgen wurden ja schon dargelegt.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Pinguin

*Evidenz + Evidenzbasierte Medizin*

Lieber Hans-J., Dein absolut richtiger Hinweis auf "keine medizinische Evidenz", zumindest für den aktuellen Tumorverlauf von Jörg, ließ mich mal nachschlagen, wie man die von mir fett geschriebenen Worte *hier* darstellt. Nachdem zum Tumorgeschehen von Jörg schon sehr umfangreich Meinungen eingestellt wurden habe ich inzwischen den Eindruck gewonnen, dass sich das letztlich alles für Jörg sehr positiv, besser noch günstig entwickelt. Dazu trägt auch der nachträglich eingegangene Befundbericht der DNA-Ploidie bei.

*"Altern bedeutet die allmähliche Umwandlung von Lebensqualität in Lebensquantität."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfreunde,
Jörg hatte mich zwischenzeitlich in die Lage versetzt, zu dem zytometrischen Befund noch etwas zu recherchieren. Hierbei stellte sich heraus, dass das den Befund erstellende pathologische Institut lediglich einen Gewebsblock mit Tumoranteilen für die DNA-Ploidie zur Verfügung hatte. Das Histogramm entspricht einem Typ A nach Tribukait bzw. peridiploid, also letztlich ein erfreulicher Befund. Der vorliegende Befund enthält keine Angaben über die Art der internen Kalibrierung. Waren es Fibrolasten, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Der Befund ist eher nicht repräsentativ mit nur einem Gewebeblock, denn Prostatakarzinome sind heterogen, also uneinheitlich aufgebaut, und man sollte daher immer mehrere Proben untersuchen. Ein Typ B nach Tribukait bzw. ein peritetraploides Muster liegt garnicht vor, obwohl der für Jörg den Befund erstellende Pathologe wohl mit "polyploid" peritetraploid meint, also Typ B nach Tribukait. Das, was er dagegen als aneuploid benennt, würde man in Übereinstimmung mit der European Societey for Analytical Cellular Oncology als x-ploid und multiploid bezeichnen. In diesem Falle führt das bedauerlicherweise zu Irritationen, denn, wenn sich der den Befund darstellende Pathologe an die Vorgaben von Tribukait (1997) oder an die von Haroske et al 2001 (bzw. der ESACP) zur Bezeichnung von DNA-Histogrammen halten würde, käme es nicht dazu. Nachdem aber nun klar ist, dass nach dem einen überprüften Gewebsblock das Histogramm peridiploid ergibt, dürfte für Jörg die laufende Radiatio unter fast optimalen Voraussetzungen laufen. 

*"Wir sind heute zu sehr über alles informiert, um daraus noch klug werden zu können."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Joerg02

Danke für Deine Recherche lieber @Hutschi :-)
Hatte gestern auch mal meinen Strahlentherapeuten zu dem Befund befragt.
Er meinte, das Ergebnis dieser DNA-Zytometrie wäre so äußerst selten.
Ein dipolides Prostatakarzinom würde wohl nicht so schnell zur Metastasenbildung
neigen. Gott nur weiß, ob er recht hat!
Gruß Jörg

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Joerg,
habe die erste Woche Bestrahlung hinter mir. Werde auch mit Photonen 3 D konformal mit 1,8 Gy bei 40 Bestrahlungen behandelt. Bei mir wird in den Enddarm ein Ballon eingeführt und aufgepumpt. Ich habe bis jetzt keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen. Fühle mich gut, wie vor den Bestrahlungen.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Joerg02

Hallo an alle Mitbetroffenen.
Hier mal kurz mein Verlaufsbericht nach nun 18 erfolgten Bestrahlungen (Bergfest):
Nebenwirkungen bisher sehr gering. Inkontinenz geringfügig gestiegen, leichte Müdigkeit,
leichte Wasseransamlung in Schambeinhöhe (vielleicht bilde ich es mir auch nur ein).
Nebenwirkungen der 3 Monatsdepotspritze: bis 4 Tage nach dem Einstich leichte lokale Schmerzen
neben der Einstichstelle und Verhärtung unter der Haut (angeblich das besagte Depot).
Ob's was geholfen hat, kann man ja leider erst mehrere Monate später sehen. 
Balon habe ich nicht. Habe aber immer darauf geachtet, das die Blase gefüllt und der
Enddarm geleert war.
Jörg

----------


## Helmut-S

Hallo, liebe Forum-Teilnehmer,
ich habe mich das letzte mal am 17.02.09 nach meiner RPE gemeldet und in der Rubrik "PK Therapie... mein Weg zur Entscheidung"
meine Situation vorgestellt. Mein Optimismus, die Sache nun hinter mir zu haben wude damals von Daniel Schmidt, dem Strahlentherapeut, mit dem Hinweis zur Vorsicht kommentiert. 
Er sollte leider Recht behalten.
Jetzt nach ca. 1 Jahr nach der OP und dem ständigen Verfolgen des PSA-Wertes
04/09: 0,014 ng/ml
07/09: 0,009
10/09: 0,032
01/10: 0,15
03/10: 0,18   Parallelbestimmung in zweiten Labor: 0,11/ng/ml
zeichnet sich das Auftreten eines biologischen Rezidivs ab. 
Meine Urologin rät mir dringend zu einer kurativen Strahlentherapie.
Sie weist u.a. auf die aktuelle "Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms" hin. 
Siehe www.urologenportal.de/fileadmin/MDB/PDF/S3LLPCa_091002.pdf.
Sehr hilfreich ist übrigens auch der neue Patienten Ratgeber zu dieser Leitlinie:
Prostatakrebs I; Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom. Zu finden unter www.leitlinienprogramm-onkologie.de/OL/patientenleitlinien.html

Mir scheint also, dass ich gar keine andere Wahl habe, wenn ich den Krebs endlich los werden will.
Ich muss hier noch einfügen, dass es mir nach der OP relativ schnell wieder richtig gut ging ( keine Inkontinenzprobleme nach 4 Wochen und volle körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit.)
Allerdings habe ich etwas Furcht vor der Bestrahlung; besser gesagt vor deren kurz- und langfristigen Nebenwirkungen.
Kann Jemand von seinen diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen berichten ?

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Helmut, der schnelleren Übersicht wegen habe ich* hier* mal Deinen Erstbeitrag eingestellt. Nach den aktuellen Erkenntnissen ist es wohl nun doch unumgänglich, per Radiatio erneut aktiv zu werden, wobei mir die PSA-Werte um den Bereich 0.1 ng/ml bzw. darunter noch zu wenig aussagefähig erscheinen. Das ist aber wirklich eine persönliche Meinung.

----------


## BurgerH

> Allerdings habe ich etwas Furcht vor der Bestrahlung; besser gesagt vor deren kurz- und langfristigen Nebenwirkungen.
> Kann Jemand von seinen diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen berichten ?


Hallo Helmut,

wenn es um die eigenen Erfahrungen geht, kann ich Dir nur sagen, "keine Angst vor der Strahlentherpie!"

Die Nebenwirkungen sind im Normalfall relativ gering.

Ich selbst wurde zweimal in meinem Leben bestahlt, einmal vor 10 Jahren erfolgreich nach der Prostata-OP und vor 3 Jahren erfolgreich nach der OP meines Hirntumors.

Bei der letzten Bestrahlung wurden mir alles möglichen schlimmen Folgen angedroht, weil das Bestrahlungsgebiet in der Nähe der Hypophyse lag wie Erblindung, Gleichgewichts- und Libidoverlust.

Tatsächlich haben sich meine Doppelbilder schon während der Bestrahlung so erhelblich gebessert, dass ich wieder Autofahren darf und außer 2 Fünf-Mark-Stück großen Placken am Hinterkopf, wo die Haare längst wieder nachgewachsen sind, hatte ich keine Nebenwirkungen.

Bei der Prostatabestrahlung hatte ich zu Anfangs Irritationen bei der Blase. Außerdem trat ein Harnverhalt ein, wobei man nicht weiß, ob es eine normale OP-Folge war, oder ob die Naht an der Harnröhre zur Blase durch die Bestrahlung gereizt wurde. Mit einem einmaligen Schlitzen war auch dieses Problem behoben.

Aber das Wichtigste, mein PSA ist seit 10 Jahren unter der Nachweisgrenze von < 0,01!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Helmut,

auch ich habe nach einer RPE und wieder ansteigendem PSA eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge (bei gleichzeitiger Ennahme von Casodex) bekommen.

Als Nebenwirkung der Strahlentherapie hatte ich lediglich in der zweiten Bestrahlunghälfte eine leichte Fatigue. Ich habe die ganze Zeit normal weiter gearbeitet.

Die Müdigkeit hat sich nach Beendigung der Strahlentherapie gelegt, weitere Folgen bemerke ich bisher nicht.

Leider haben die ganzen Behandlungen zu keiner Heilung geführt, mein PSA steigt wieder an. Den Behandlungsverlauf kannst Du meinem Profil entnehmen.

Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich den gleichen Behandlungspfad wieder wählen, aber auf die zur Strahlentherapie begleitende Androgenblockade verzichten, um den Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Strahlentherapie beurteilen zu können. Ich kann heute für mich nur vermuten, dass mein PSA-Abfall eher auf das Casodex und nicht auf die Strahlentherapie zurückzuführen ist.

Ich wünsche Dir für Deine Therapieentscheidung alles Gute.

Tschüss

Wolfgang

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Helmut,
ich unterziehe mich zur zur Zeit einer Bestrahlung. Bekomme 40 a 1,8 Gy. Habe 3 Wochen, 15 Bestrahlungen hinter mir und habe keinerlei Probleme. Du kannst den Rest in meinen Profil nachlesen.
Für Deine Entscheidung wünsche ich Dir Alles Gute. Kopf hoch.....

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Hallo Helmut,
keine Angst vor der Strahlentherapie. Da kann ich mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen.
Nach OP 2002 musste ich mich wegen steigender Werte 2003 auch bestrahlen lassen. Ich hatte ähnliche, vielleicht sogar leicht schlechtere Ausgangswerte als du. Bis 2009 hat das auch gut gewirkt, seither leider wieder steigende Werte.
Trotzdem, ich würde alles wieder so machen. habe schließlich einige gute Jahre zusätzlich bekommen.
Nebenwirkungen: Zum Ende der Bestrahlung Müdigkeit, die erst nach etwa 6 Monaten richtig abgeklungen ist. Für mich war das etwas schwieriger, weil ich die ganze Zeit über meinen Beruf ausgeübt habe (nur zwischendurch kurz zur Bestrahlung und zurück an den Schreibtisch). Wurde nach der Bestrahlung aber immer weniger und war nach 6 Monaten weg. Zusätzlich hatte ich vorübergehend noch Probleme mit dem Darm, aber alles gut verträglich und auch weitgehend abgeklungen.
Also, wie gesagt, zur "Nachbestrahlung" gibt es keine Alternative und es ist alles kein wirkliches Problem.
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg.
Wolfgang

----------

